# ZFS autoexpand property



## mix_room (Jan 6, 2010)

I am running FBSD 8.0 with zpool v13. I would like to use the autoexpand property. It seems that this doesn't exist on my installation of FreeBSD. Is this a general problem? Do I need to update to a newer version of zpool/zfs?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

According to the ZFS Admin guide, autoexpand first appeared in OpenSolaris build 117.  According to the ZPool versions, ZFSv17 shipped with OpenSolaris build 120, and ZFSv16 shipped with build 116.  Thus, I'm guessing that the autoexpand property is part of ZFSv17.

FreeBSD 7.3 and 8.0 includes ZFSv13.

ZFSv14 is planned for merging into 8-STABLE in the next week or so, and will be part of 8.1.

Work has started on getting a newer version of ZFS (hopefully 22, with Dedupe) into 9-CURRENT.

IOW, one must be patient.


----------



## mix_room (Jan 7, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> According to the ZFS Admin guide, autoexpand first appeared in OpenSolaris build 117.  According to the ZPool versions, ZFSv17 shipped with OpenSolaris build 120, and ZFSv16 shipped with build 116.  Thus, I'm guessing that the autoexpand property is part of ZFSv17.


That was my first thought, but then I found this: http://hub.opensolaris.org/bin/view/Community+Group+zfs/17

Where there is no mention of [cmd=autoexpand][/cmd] being included in _any_ version, so I (wrongly) assumed that it was included from the start. Now it is much clearer.



> Work has started on getting a newer version of ZFS (hopefully 22, with Dedupe) into 9-CURRENT.


Wonderful. 



> IOW, one must be patient.


Not my strong side. Now now now. Wants it now! x(


----------

